# Neck and Chest lighter color than face...Makeup HELP.



## xShine (Feb 14, 2011)

I think this may be a problem affecting WOC, especially African American women. My problem is, my neck and chest area are a bit lighter than my face. When I use makeup, the contrast looks a bit different in comparison to the lighter areas and can make me look a bit funny or that my makeup is the wrong color, when it is the right color for my face. How do you all deal with this problem? I have heard that you are supposed to match makeup with your neck and chest area on a YT vid, but of course that can be wrong.


----------



## darkskyequeen (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a similar problem where my face is slightly darker than my chest.

  	I was watching gossmakeupartist on youtube and he said women should match their foundation to their chest, but I think that is because many lighter/caucasian skins tend to have darker chests and lighter face. I didn't realize this.. and since following his advice I had the hardest time finding the right foundation that looked natural and not ghostly on me. Later after doing further research I found out that really the best place to match your foundation is simply your jawline and when you actually apply the foundation blend it down to your neck.

  	Anyways I;m interested in hearing what others have to say about this.


----------

